# epson 1400 or 1430



## nyositos (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi , help me decide between the epson 1400 slightly used or 1430 new about same price
And also in the 17 wide what model would be best used or new.
Thanks in advance


----------



## nyositos (Aug 21, 2014)

It looks like epson has the 1400 for $179 on their site refurbished.Is it worth it?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Who has a 1400? If your going to buy a refurb get a 1430 from epson. The cost $199 full warranty. The 1430 same printer as the 1400 but with wifi and a slightly diffrent print engine but the same printhead.


----------



## nyositos (Aug 21, 2014)

Epson.com has the 1400


----------



## tonkatruck (Apr 10, 2011)

I had a 1400 and after about 18 months printing it would not print any more because some chip thought it reached the end of its life cycle. The vendor I bought it from told me some 1400 are only going to print so many prints and the chip cannot be reset. So if you use it a lot you may buying a new one in a year or so. The vendor told me the 1430 does not have this issue.


----------



## chiste (Aug 8, 2011)

I bought a refurbished 1400 from Epson 3 years ago for $179 (full warranty) and it has worked perfectly. That being said, if it's available, I would go with the newer version of the 1400, the 1430, refurbished on their site for $20 more.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

tonkatruck said:


> I had a 1400 and after about 18 months printing it would not print any more because some chip thought it reached the end of its life cycle. The vendor I bought it from told me some 1400 are only going to print so many prints and the chip cannot be reset. So if you use it a lot you may buying a new one in a year or so. The vendor told me the 1430 does not have this issue.


You were lied to Epson Ink Pads Info - Epson America, Inc.. The 1430 also has the same thing. If you do tons head cleanings or turn off and on the the waste ink pad will go to the end of life. This goes for any Epson printer without a OEM waste ink tank like the 4800 series. You simply reset the waste ink pad, add a waste ink tank (a hose and a Tupperware container) and your going. I had my 1400 for 8 years my guess it had 30,000+ print on it. Reset the pad 3 times. I have already reset my 1430 Once. 

The only diffrence is the 1430 has Wi/Fi and network. The print engine is slightly diffrent but no changes to the print quality. It does have a updated firmware in a attempt to combat non oem ink which maybe the reason for the print engine change. Same printhead, same waste ink pad. I recomend using the USB cable when printing film especially halftones so either printer would be great. I find it odd though epson selling a product the did a end of life on over a year ago. Still shouldn't matter as they will warranty either with a full warranty. I personally liked the 1400 better for the CISS as the left side was easily cut out while the 1430 has metal over there and the tubes from CISS slam into the edge of printer.


----------



## garagegirl (Sep 19, 2010)

Had the 1400 for years. When it finally give out, I bought the 1430. Love both but I'd buy the 1430 if this one quit. (And I love the Black Max cartridges)


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

If you were wanting to use all black and no Rip then the 1400. The 1430 the print engine change makes it almost impossible to use all channels without a RIP. With the 1400 I would just change all the colors to to 100% CMYK and print. With the 1430 if you do this it will only print from the black cartridge. Then I tried 100% CMY and 0k and it still prints only from the black channel. I have found if I use 100% y and 50CM and 25k it will draw from all channels. I am going to try doing 4 layers of the graphic and have 1 of each color. 

If that don't work this week end Monday I am ordering a 1400. My luck will be though the refurbs will have the updated print engine. I have filmaker and it prints from all channels but I perfer to use Simple Seps due to it being the only way to get interlocking halftones without doing it manually and that takes some time. 

I am not dogging the 1430 it works and especially with the stock ink. It won't be 100% opaque but work as good if not better then any othe ink including Blackmaxx, accuink, or any of the others suppose to be for films as it contains UV blocker.


----------



## bretbyron (May 7, 2013)

sben763 said:


> You were lied to Epson Ink Pads Info - Epson America, Inc.. The 1430 also has the same thing. If you do tons head cleanings or turn off and on the the waste ink pad will go to the end of life. This goes for any Epson printer without a OEM waste ink tank like the 4800 series. You simply reset the waste ink pad, add a waste ink tank (a hose and a Tupperware container) and your going. I had my 1400 for 8 years my guess it had 30,000+ print on it. Reset the pad 3 times. I have already reset my 1430 Once.


sben,

Are there any instructions online about resetting and or the waste ink tube setup?

TIA


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

bretbyron said:


> sben,
> 
> Are there any instructions online about resetting and or the waste ink tube setup?
> 
> TIA


Download Free | WIC Reset Utility. Reset the Waste Ink Pad Counters by WIC. This is the best rest utility. You have to purchase keys but it resets the printer to 0

You can use the Epson utility if you want to keep resetting constantly as it only allows 25 or so prints. They updated the utility so that it doesn't allow many prints. 

Simply Google waste ink tank install Epson XXXX (your printer model) You can get tubing at pet section in most store and the adapters at you local automotive store. I perfect the clear tubing. A Tupperware or glad disposables work well for the tank.


----------



## bretbyron (May 7, 2013)

Thanks Sben,

I'll be setting it up soon.


----------



## FullSpectrumSeps (Aug 2, 2012)

sben763 said:


> If you were wanting to use all black and no Rip then the 1400. The 1430 the print engine change makes it almost impossible to use all channels without a RIP. With the 1400 I would just change all the colors to to 100% CMYK and print. With the 1430 if you do this it will only print from the black cartridge. Then I tried 100% CMY and 0k and it still prints only from the black channel. I have found if I use 100% y and 50CM and 25k it will draw from all channels. I am going to try doing 4 layers of the graphic and have 1 of each color.
> 
> If that don't work this week end Monday I am ordering a 1400. My luck will be though the refurbs will have the updated print engine. I have filmaker and it prints from all channels but I perfer to use Simple Seps due to it being the only way to get interlocking halftones without doing it manually and that takes some time.
> 
> I am not dogging the 1430 it works and especially with the stock ink. It won't be 100% opaque but work as good if not better then any othe ink including Blackmaxx, accuink, or any of the others suppose to be for films as it contains UV blocker.


I get the 1430 to print all black to all channels, but it is in your color management settings, controlling the print driver, from your host application, not the print-engine causing the problem.

I'm not sure with Corel, but for Photoshop I must be in CMYK, set all channels to 100% so the information is solid, and then I will choose HARD PROOFING, and a setting in hard-proofing custom options where you force "KEEP CMYK VALUES", then in the printer driver settings for the epson you choose things like ultra premium glossy paper, high-speed OFF, best photo RPM -- but the critical setting is to CHECK the box for ICM - Intelligent Color Management -- then CHECK the box for OFF - NO COLOR MANAGEMENT --- So do you see what is being done is making sure both photoshop and the epson driver allow your own chosen CMYK % levels to be sent on directly without being changed in Photoshop or by the Epson's color engine either.

You can save presets for both, and in Corel I'm sure there is a way to pick these kind of CMYK value pass-through settings.

It is not a change from 1400 to 1430, perhaps only in that you may have to choose the ICM color management and set it OFF to not change anything, and make sure all CMYK 100% values are also going out from your native graphics app without being changed back to like a 100% K only channel.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

FullSpectrumSeps said:


> I get the 1430 to print all black to all channels, but it is in your color management settings, controlling the print driver, from your host application, not the print-engine causing the problem.
> 
> I'm not sure with Corel, but for Photoshop I must be in CMYK, set all channels to 100% so the information is solid, and then I will choose HARD PROOFING, and a setting in hard-proofing custom options where you force "KEEP CMYK VALUES", then in the printer driver settings for the epson you choose things like ultra premium glossy paper, high-speed OFF, best photo RPM -- but the critical setting is to CHECK the box for ICM - Intelligent Color Management -- then CHECK the box for OFF - NO COLOR MANAGEMENT --- So do you see what is being done is making sure both photoshop and the epson driver allow your own chosen CMYK % levels to be sent on directly without being changed in Photoshop or by the Epson's color engine either.
> 
> ...


The 1430 print engine was changed to conserve ink. I have the 1430 now printing decently. I spent hours on the phones with several Epson techs. About the 4 the or 5th time calling I get a level 3 tech which was a engineer. He explained to me the changes. I tried shutting off color management but you then still have to use a ICC profile to print. Which in your suggestion is cmyk. I'm not discussing the print driver which is different then the print engine. The print engine still is active even if you turn ICM off. Other wise one could simply take 2 layers of CMYK and make a mess out of the printer. This is how Filmaker works to control the ink. It takes over the print engine and why it's so easy to make a huge mess when printing from all channels where as I have never been able to print too much ink from any graphics program even with the 1400 although the 1400 would get a small amount off pooling of ink. I am going to be doing some more experimenting with various settings and open to any ideas as long as I haven't already tried them. 

In Corels print dialog it only has RBG unless printing a bitmap and then it has to be a certain setting before the CMYK shows up. 

I am going to experiment with photoshop also but I am stuck with CS6 as I refuse to be forced to pay $50 a month earlier for a program. I liked when it was a option. 

That was a old post I made right after getting the printer. I was advised by Epson that most graphics programs have a print option for overprinting. That has seems to make a big difference in Corel. I honestly haven't printed out of Photoshop since my initial testing after getting the printer and getting great results in Corel.


----------



## FullSpectrumSeps (Aug 2, 2012)

sben763 said:


> The 1430 print engine was changed to conserve ink. I have the 1430 now printing decently. I spent hours on the phones with several Epson techs. About the 4 the or 5th time calling I get a level 3 tech which was a engineer. He explained to me the changes. I tried shutting off color management but you then still have to use a ICC profile to print. Which in your suggestion is cmyk. I'm not discussing the print driver which is different then the print engine. The print engine still is active even if you turn ICM off. Other wise one could simply take 2 layers of CMYK and make a mess out of the printer. This is how Filmaker works to control the ink. It takes over the print engine and why it's so easy to make a huge mess when printing from all channels where as I have never been able to print too much ink from any graphics program even with the 1400 although the 1400 would get a small amount off pooling of ink. I am going to be doing some more experimenting with various settings and open to any ideas as long as I haven't already tried them.
> 
> In Corels print dialog it only has RBG unless printing a bitmap and then it has to be a certain setting before the CMYK shows up.
> 
> ...



It doesn't really make any difference about using an ICC profile, you just use default in photoshop because all the channels are 100% black, and then when you are saying "Keep CMYK" - you are actually not using the profile in the output, it doesn't apply any changes to the settings because you are "hard proofing" -- simulating what you want by forcing the numbers to stay what you have in the CMYK channels... which as 100% solid is fine... I think also I use the waterproof inkjet film so maybe that prevents it being too much ink? I never get ink pooling or making a mess... it prints crisp and dark.

I also noticed I can't get the same settings in either corel or illustrator, but still as you mentioned even just 100%K works about the same it seems to block the same amount of light... you just have to make sure its slow printing, best photo mode, on premium glossy setting, no high-speed, and therefore won't be tiny thin lines or faintly printed... the full 100% CMYK or trying rich black, I don't know of a way besides photoshop's hard-proofing to force those cmyk settings to go through, but also in the epson print settings it is the No-colorAdjustments but you have to check the ICM to make that other box checkable. I save presets in both photoshop's print dialog and the epson, so I just open each and click the presets. It is still a tedious way to print separations, but I usually work in photoshop so it would be a bit more work to take them to another program, and with 2 epsons going I can print to one printer and the other and just send view and print the various seps. Going to LCD hopefully I can just eliminate all the time and printing, just display my seps right to the screens, screenmaking would be at the same time as separation output.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

FullSpectrumSeps said:


> It doesn't really make any difference about using an ICC profile, you just use default in photoshop because all the channels are 100% black, and then when you are saying "Keep CMYK" - you are actually not using the profile in the output, it doesn't apply any changes to the settings because you are "hard proofing" -- simulating what you want by forcing the numbers to stay what you have in the CMYK channels... which as 100% solid is fine... I think also I use the waterproof inkjet film so maybe that prevents it being too much ink? I never get ink pooling or making a mess... it prints crisp and dark.
> 
> I also noticed I can't get the same settings in either corel or illustrator, but still as you mentioned even just 100%K works about the same it seems to block the same amount of light... you just have to make sure its slow printing, best photo mode, on premium glossy setting, no high-speed, and therefore won't be tiny thin lines or faintly printed... the full 100% CMYK or trying rich black, I don't know of a way besides photoshop's hard-proofing to force those cmyk settings to go through, but also in the epson print settings it is the No-colorAdjustments but you have to check the ICM to make that other box checkable. I save presets in both photoshop's print dialog and the epson, so I just open each and click the presets. It is still a tedious way to print separations, but I usually work in photoshop so it would be a bit more work to take them to another program, and with 2 epsons going I can print to one printer and the other and just send view and print the various seps. Going to LCD hopefully I can just eliminate all the time and printing, just display my seps right to the screens, screenmaking would be at the same time as separation output.


Soon as I retest all the setting I will post the prints. I have gone though a 100 pack of 13x19 and printed the settings using 1/3 of a page at a time but threw them all out a few months back. What I was getting at is no matter what you choose the Epson print engine is used to print. Yes the driver and the profile can be bypassed but if you were to print 4 layers of 100% ink it would pool and run. This use to be possible especially with the very first 1400 and driver. Epson put out a new driver and firmware shortly after its release as you could really make a mess out of the printer. Fast forward to the 1430 it uses much less ink then the 1400. on the 1400 with film maker 10%-12% was max with filmmaker and all channels setting. 1430 15%-22% 

I have never used anything but water proof ink and it can only hold so much ink. If you were to print a file 100% CMYK to Filmmaker and then have the 6 channels option 12-25% it prints so much ink its makes a huge mess depending on the printer. Filmmaker Bypasses the windows print spooler and takes control of the print engine. 

Just FYI there is no reason to turn off high speed printing as long as one has a good head alignment. all this does it turn off bi-directional printing. it doesn't slow the print speed as one might think due to its name. I recommend one to do a head alignment and print in high speed. One might think they need to reset the ink pad while it could be one of the other counters Epson puts in its printers. That's why I recommend the WIC program because it resets all the counters not just the inkpad. 

I would really like to see screen shots of the Photoshop settings. When I retest I wont have to do as much printing so Ill do some Photoshop prints this time.


----------



## FullSpectrumSeps (Aug 2, 2012)

Screenshot of the Photoshop Print dialog options to get to the "Preserve CMYK Numbers" setting...


----------



## devin601 (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow. I was just looking up this information. Thanks for the info guys! Quick question. My 1430 is close to being out of ink and want to know if you guys think I should continue to use OEM ink or can I buy some of the cheaper alternatives they offer on Ebay/Amazon? I dont print that much so a CIS is not needed


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

sben763 said:


> Download Free | WIC Reset Utility. Reset the Waste Ink Pad Counters by WIC. This is the best rest utility. You have to purchase keys but it resets the printer to 0
> 
> You can use the Epson utility if you want to keep resetting constantly as it only allows 25 or so prints. They updated the utility so that it doesn't allow many prints.
> 
> Simply Google waste ink tank install Epson XXXX (your printer model) You can get tubing at pet section in most store and the adapters at you local automotive store. I perfect the clear tubing. A Tupperware or glad disposables work well for the tank.


I tried downloading that, but it got flagged and removed by my antivirus for "*WS.Reputation.1*"


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

jasonsmith said:


> I tried downloading that, but it got flagged and removed by my antivirus for "*WS.Reputation.1*"


Contact their support. I'm sure it's due to the nature of the program and how it takes control of printer port and doesn't contain any viruses. I have it installed on both my pcs running webroot and malware bytes never a notification and never a problem. 

If you are running a free anti virus like AVG or similar those programs find false positives all the time. I think this is due to wanting people to buy the full version.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

sben763 said:


> Contact their support. I'm sure it's due to the nature of the program and how it takes control of printer port and doesn't contain any viruses. I have it installed on both my pcs running webroot and malware bytes never a notification and never a problem.
> 
> If you are running a free anti virus like AVG or similar those programs find false positives all the time. I think this is due to wanting people to buy the full version.


I ended up downloading a program from OctoInkjet - Printer modifications, refill kits & tools to make your printer work longer.

I went ahead and paid for the key to reset both waste pad setters to 0. Looks like there is a main waste pad, and a waste pad for edge to edge printing. and it resets both to 0.

I read the Epson made resetter, doesn't really reset it to 0. As I had done that a year ago.

Don't know if the octoink really resets to 0, but I get both 0's in their program. So I'll have to assume it reset them.

Now I'll take the printer apart to soak the waste pads in a tray of water to flush out all of the ink. Then dry them and reinstall them. I don't care to have a waste ink bottle thing.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

jasonsmith said:


> I ended up downloading a program from OctoInkjet - Printer modifications, refill kits & tools to make your printer work longer.
> 
> I went ahead and paid for the key to reset both waste pad setters to 0. Looks like there is a main waste pad, and a waste pad for edge to edge printing. and it resets both to 0.
> 
> ...


The Epson utility will only reset ink pad for a short time. Depending on your model soaking the ink pad will trip the safety in the pad. This is tripped by moisture and cant be reset. 

There is more the just ink pad counters. There is a head use counter and a few others depending on the model. You could see if it reset as the program I posted shows all the counters and you don't need a key to check where they are at.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

sben763 said:


> The Epson utility will only reset ink pad for a short time. Depending on your model soaking the ink pad will trip the safety in the pad. This is tripped by moisture and cant be reset.
> 
> There is more the just ink pad counters. There is a head use counter and a few others depending on the model. You could see if it reset as the program I posted shows all the counters and you don't need a key to check where they are at.


Mine is 1400. Don't know if that has the "safety" thing? I did look for brand new pads to buy.

I've read if you don't print a lot, then the ink actually just evaporates leaving just dye behind and doesn't really cause any problems of it splilling over if you're not printing a ton.

Have see on internet people taking these apart to find colored dry pads.

I've seen some take the pads out and rinse them out to remove all or as much of the dye out of the pads.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

jasonsmith said:


> Mine is 1400. Don't know if that has the "safety" thing? I did look for brand new pads to buy.
> 
> I've read if you don't print a lot, then the ink actually just evaporates leaving just dye behind and doesn't really cause any problems of it splilling over if you're not printing a ton.
> 
> ...


The 1400 does not have safety and can fill the bottom with ink if a lot of cleanings are done in a short period of time even on a good pad. you would be amazed with a waste ink tank how much ink is wasted. BTW was a printer repair Tech years back for 4 years only working on Epson. Had I thought about it should have asked the owner if I could have had the diagnostics and reset software for myself, he probably would have.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

sben763 said:


> The 1400 does not have safety and can fill the bottom with ink if a lot of cleanings are done in a short period of time even on a good pad. you would be amazed with a waste ink tank how much ink is wasted. BTW was a printer repair Tech years back for 4 years only working on Epson. Had I thought about it should have asked the owner if I could have had the diagnostics and reset software for myself, he probably would have.


I've had printer for 4 years, so no ink has spilled out yet. I'll go ahead and take printer apart to rinse out pads, let dry, and put back in.

They should have had it where you can just do one color head cleanings. Also, the thing does way too many automatic head cleanings. Makes no sense every 3 full page color prints it has to stop to do a head cleaning that usually causes a clog that you then have to do more head cleanings to fix.Tthen hope 3-4 prints later the auto head cleaning doesn't clog it again.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

jasonsmith said:


> I've had printer for 4 years, so no ink has spilled out yet. I'll go ahead and take printer apart to rinse out pads, let dry, and put back in.
> 
> They should have had it where you can just do one color head cleanings. Also, the thing does way too many automatic head cleanings. Makes no sense every 3 full page color prints it has to stop to do a head cleaning that usually causes a clog that you then have to do more head cleanings to fix.Tthen hope 3-4 prints later the auto head cleaning doesn't clog it again.


Personally I wouldn't waste my time taking apart for the waste ink pad when a waste tank takes 5 min. Sounds like to me you need to clean the bottom of the head and or the park pad and wiper and all can be done without disassembly. If your using refillable carts or CISS then replacements may be needed. The 1400 being a dye printer should not be clogging with dye ink. If your unintended one of those "hybrid inks" for films those 99% of the time contain dye and pigment mix. If your using pigment ink time to either replace ink or find a new supplier. The 1400 has some of the smallest nozzles and passages and wasn't designed for any pigment. 

I clean the bottom of the head about every 2 months. Had a 1400 from the day they were released. Lasted 8-9 years. Went though gallons of ink. Rarely a clog.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

sben763 said:


> Personally I wouldn't waste my time taking apart for the waste ink pad when a waste tank takes 5 min. Sounds like to me you need to clean the bottom of the head and or the park pad and wiper and all can be done without disassembly. If your using refillable carts or CISS then replacements may be needed. The 1400 being a dye printer should not be clogging with dye ink. If your unintended one of those "hybrid inks" for films those 99% of the time contain dye and pigment mix. If your using pigment ink time to either replace ink or find a new supplier. The 1400 has some of the smallest nozzles and passages and wasn't designed for any pigment.
> 
> I clean the bottom of the head about every 2 months. Had a 1400 from the day they were released. Lasted 8-9 years. Went though gallons of ink. Rarely a clog.


I'm just using dye ink in refillable cart. I got cleaning solution and empty carts to push cleaning solution through it via head cleanings or printing 6 color test prints. It didn't really start having the frequent clog problems until like 2 years in. I know about cleaning under the head. But it's weird as sometimes doing head cleanings will cause new clogs to appear that lead you to chasing clogs with many head cleanings. Usually clogs would clear up easily, then turned into using 3/4 cart to get rid of clogs sometimes.

Seems these Epsons have lots of clog problems. I've read of others who had Epsons that didn't have problems for a while then started getting repeated clog problems. I'm thinking maybe ink drys inside the head ports that builds up over time that head cleanings can't flush out. So figure cleaning solution is worth a try as that will probably flush anything out as it should soften any ink. 

Know of someone with HP printer, and I've never seen it have clog problems or bad prints. Even if they keep printing and run ink carts totally dry. Put new ink cart in, and it prints fine.

Yeah, waste ink tank would be a way to go. But I have a narrow floor stand, and the printer sits on the bottom of it right at carpet level. Putting in waste ink tank would mean it would be sitting on top of carpet and I'd have to lay down plastic or something just to help safe guard from spills. 

Though seen one that attaches to side of printer with velcro, but too risky if it falls down and spills ink all over carpet. Could take top cover of printer apart to safely drill holes to permanently attach it. But to waste time having to take it apart and figure all of that out. I could just take pads out of bottom and clean/dry them and put them back in as I've had printer for 4 years on OEM pads. I'd say 4 years from now something else in printer would probably fail by then and I'd have to get a new printer without having to deal with watching for spills from waste ink tank.

I've got step by step instructions to take printer apart and it looks pretty easy without risk of tearing things up.

When I have to get a new printer down the road, I'll probably get 4 color since it's cheaper on ink and 2 less ink ports to clog.


----------

